# Colubrids > Pituophis >  pine eggs galore :D

## Snakes_in_a_shed

just thought id post some pics of my pines eggs she layed to day

slugs
http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x.../pineslugs.jpg

eggs
http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x...s/pineeggs.jpg

----------


## wilomn

Good luck on those. I had them back in the long ago. It's amazing how big they are when they hatch. Is this the first time you've gotten eggs from yours?

----------

